# Has Moebius Considered James Bama?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I know I ask alot of dumb questions, but has Moebius ever considered commissioning James Bama to do the box art for one of the upcoming Classic Monsters Kits?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would imagine the cost would be kinda high... Does Bama still do work? I know he was big 40 years ago.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Like like he is still alive. He was interviewed for Witches Dungeon's new DVD coming out soon.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I would love to see some Bama artwork. Especially for a Doc Savage kit....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Does Bama still do work? I know he was big 40 years ago.


I don't know how active Bama is today, but he had a significant second act after his commercial art career.

http://www.prints.com/limitededitio...=f&UF=0&CF=0&gclid=CJG-pOvW8Z0CFdA65QodXB7SNA


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow! His price may be too high now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes and those are prints/multiples versus an original, single, commissioned artwork. I worked for 12 years in an art museum... too bad we didn't have any Bama or Gogos works! 

Oddly, one of the highest valued pieces in our collection was a Leroy Neiman portrait of Buddy Hackett !?!?!?! That one was right up there in value with Warhol, Johns, etc. Weird.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> I know I ask alot of dumb questions, but has Moebius ever considered commissioning James Bama to do the box art for one of the upcoming Classic Monsters Kits?


Well, that would indeed be a real dream come true. But I'm afraid I have to share some rather distressing news.

Several months ago I had an opportunity to speak with Mr. Bama (or "Jim," as he insisted), and he told me that he is now having sight problems, now classified, in fact, as legally blind. That certainly doesn't mean he can't see, but rendering details at this point is quite another matter. In fact, he told me that as a result, he wound up storing all pending works in his basement. 

One of my questions to him, in fact, would have dealt with a possible comeback. But I stopped short of asking it when described this situation. He is quite a guy, to say the least.

So Frank, when is that Club House going to be opened?
Ron G.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Methinks I'll be purchasing this book.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Ron Gross said:


> Well, that would indeed be a real dream come true. But I'm afraid I have to share some rather distressing news.
> 
> Several months ago I had an opportunity to speak with Mr. Bama (or "Jim," as he insisted), and he told me that he is now having sight problems, now classified, in fact, as legally blind. That certainly doesn't mean he can't see, but rendering details at this point is quite another matter. In fact, he told me that as a result, he wound up storing all pending works in his basement.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that. Mr. Bama is in his 80s now and advancing age often plays some very cruel tricks.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that also.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I should add that he also mentioned working out every day even at this age, and that he is in generally excellent health overall. So all in all, not as bad as it would seem on the surface. Mr. Bama is healthy, happy, and seems to have no regrets...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, Ron, how did you happen to meet Mr. Bama? Do you live in Wyoming?

I'd love to meet him. I did a little research about him when I was writing an October blog entry about Cortlandt Hull's interview, and really gained an appreciation for what he did. In his early 40s, a successful New York commercial artist, and he chucked it to move West with his wife and started doing what he really wanted with his life. And his personal artwork is really, really good. I love the Aurora stuff, love his Doc Savage paintings, that's what will always strike a chord with me. But his fine art is better.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Todd,
No, I don't live in Wyoming, but I do live in a city named AURORA, which Mr. Bama seemed to find very amusing during our talk (sorry, but I just can't bring myself to refer to him as "Jim" as he insisted). I can't say too much more about it at this point, and the reason should become clear pretty soon. Sorry to be so mysterious...
Ron G.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Methinks I'll be purchasing this book.



It is definitely worth it. John puts out great books :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

So if Moebius does a model kit of any Jackson Pollock paintings, Bama's your man!

Admittedly, that was in bad taste, but he won't be able to read this anyway.

In all seriousness, this news really sucks, and I feel for him and his family.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Mr. Bama is a great artist of the 20th century. Along with Mort Kunstler these guys have enriched Americana for decades! I am sure Jim will weather this setback with style...

I think Robert McGinnis would be an ideal and possibly more receptive candidate for Moebius box art....
Gary:hat:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

BlackbirdCD said:


> So if Moebius does a model kit of any Jackson Pollock paintings, Bama's your man!
> 
> Admittedly, that was in bad taste, but he won't be able to read this anyway.
> 
> In all seriousness, this news really sucks, and I feel for him and his family.


Actually, from what he told me, he can still read, although with difficulty. Unfortunately, rendering fine details of the type that became his trademark is a different story. Apparently, "legally blind" is not quite what most people imagine.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife is "legally blind" -- has had bad eyesight all her life. She can't drive, but she can do almost all what most of us that have decent vision can -- it's just tougher for her. She's held steady jobs for over 25 years now. Has to hold things closer to read (glasses help some, but don't help with everything), sits closer to the TV, but she's far from helpless. Like Bama, I suspect it's the details that are the hardest for her.
While I'd love to see new Bama "pop culture" type paintings, and it saddens me that he may not paint again, he has a body of work that is incredible. His Doc Savage paintings alone are (to me) the single best pieces of "work for hire" ever. While there are a few kits out there done of Doc -- one close to his "The Man Who Shook The Earth" cover, I'd love to see scenes made from his covers. Even Kunstler's "Brand of the Werewolf" -- that would be an awesome kit to build!
http://www.duskbeforethedawn.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/brandwerewolfdoc.jpg
Still, I imagine the licensing would be tough to get. Although if the new movie gets off the ground, who knows? Maybe we could indeed see some Doc Savage Moebius kits down the road?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd love to have a new Bama piece on some boxart, but it's definitely out of the question. I spoke with him a few months back, and he's just not interested in doing anything, even if he could. Plus, for what his works go for, we could finance a whole kit I believe. If not two!

Oh, and Ron, the club is in progress, I am hoping to get it finally done Tuesday next week.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have an idea... make a model of something Bama already painted... like Doc Savage!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Something like that...










Gaétan

Ps;
Sorry for the reflection, my diorama is inside a plexiglass box


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Why not kill four birds with one stone?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Zorro said:


> Why not kill four birds with one stone?


Made me think for a minute, until I saw the "199" in the corner....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! NO ONE messes with Gort! Not even "The Man of Bronze"!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Made me think for a minute, until I saw the "199" in the corner....


Check out this site. Lot's of fun!

http://www.miscmayhemprods.com/doc/


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I loved seeing the pictures, but now I really, really feel bad that I can never read any of those amazing Doc adventures! It's killing me! 

If only there were still a Philip Jose Farmer around to write them. I did enjoy the stories he did write, but these pictures give imagination to many what-if stories that would be great to read!


----------

